
America Is Losing the Chinese Shopper - jonbaer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/america-is-losing-the-chinese-shopper-11570852805?mod=rsswn
======
sincerely
Ok

~~~
karmakaze
That was my first reaction: "And.."

Then following it through:

> “Now the quality is similar, so why not buy China?” said [...] in 1998,
> virtually no Chinese respondents said they thought Chinese brands were cool.

> The result is that some American brands that used to be cool are falling out
> of fashion.

It means that US companies are being shut out of the largest growing consumer
market and that Chinese companies that had difficultly competing with US
brands are now favored. Resulting in China's economy to grow at an even faster
rate than before compared to US.

Not only that, but it also means that western culture is losing influence
which plays out in more than dollars.

